# KXML mit eclipse3, wtk2.2 und eclipseME0.70



## virgie82 (24. Jan 2005)

halli hallo,

folgendes:

ich möchte gerne mit meinem midlet, wenn es geht natürlich ;-), eine xml erstellen und diese nach belieben einlesen und abspeichern. es wäre auch kein problem, wenn diese xml von vornherein besteht, denn ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es immer noch probleme darstellt dateien zu erstellen...

mein problem ist, dass es für das kxml http://www.kxml.org/ (mittlerweile in version 2, version 3 angekündigt) kein wirkliches deutsches tutorial gibt. wenn ja, habe ich es nicht gefunden, und ich habe lange gesucht...und jetzt fangt bitte nicht damit an "lies die api...", ich habe keine zeit (und ich habe wirklich keine zeit) und auch keinen kopf die api zu lesen....aber ich möchte gerne ein kleines tutorial haben, welches beschreibt wie man mit kxml xmls erstellt (wenn möglich), bzw. xml bearbeiten kann.. das wäre echt nett...und bitte ausführlich, damit auch anfänger (quasi ich ;-)) alles verstehen...

vielen dank im voraus...gruß virgie aus good old mecklenburg


----------



## virgie82 (25. Jan 2005)

also, ich hab nochmal genauer im web nachgeschaut... 

ich hab jetze n parser erstellt, der eine test.xml aus dem ordner /conf einlesen soll. der /conf ordner liegt in der gleichen hierarchie wie der /source ordner... 


```
XmlParser parser = null; 
        try 
        { 
            parser = new XmlParser(new InputStreamReader(this.getClass().getResourceAsStream("/conf/test.xml"))); 
        } 
        catch (IOException e) 
        { 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
        }
```


jetzt bekomme ich bei der ausführung folgende IOexception geworfen, obwohl ich den /conf ordner mit eingebunden habe... 


```
java.lang.NullPointerException 
   at com.sun.cldc.i18n.Helper.getStreamReader(+15) 
   at com.sun.cldc.i18n.Helper.getStreamReader(+7) 
   at java.io.InputStreamReader.<init>(+9) 
   at nl.saxion.gui.NewShoppingList.getMainForm(+44) 
   at nl.saxion.gui.Welcome.commandAction(+58) 
   at javax.microedition.lcdui.Display$DisplayAccessor.commandAction(+282) 
   at javax.microedition.lcdui.Display$DisplayManagerImpl.commandAction(+10) 
   at com.sun.midp.lcdui.DefaultEventHandler.commandEvent(+68) 
   at com.sun.midp.lcdui.AutomatedEventHandler.commandEvent(+47) 
   at com.sun.midp.lcdui.DefaultEventHandler$QueuedEventHandler.run(+250)
```


das verwirrt mich jetzt ein wenig...was beachte ich nicht?


----------



## virgie82 (25. Jan 2005)

habs selber herausbekommen, hab einfach im /bin ordner einen /conf ordner mit xml erstellt, ist wohl bei der midlet programmiernug so, dass alle resourcen etc. in der späteren .jar direkt liegen müssen, bzw. beim testen aus eclipse heraus im /bin ordner

dieser thread wird weitergeführt bei  http://www.j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1344


----------

